# Father passed away. Any insight appreciated



## Jonathan Kamrud (Oct 5, 2019)

My father passed away last year and we’ve come across some old model kits. A little research shows two may have some value. One of the two is proving difficult to find any information about. Hoping this group may be able to help shed some light. He’s had them as long as I can remember. Best guess all purchased pre 1980 according to my mother. 

There is a model store in town that will look at them as well. 
The Ferrari model is proving hard to find. Made in Italy (Protar micro modelli provini, Bologna Italy). Slight damage to box but all parts, decals, etc are untouched and from what I can tell perfectly intact. 
Likewise for the rest. All parts in packaging and decals included. 
Anyone know much about the Ferrari model or the rest? Any idea what fair market value might be? Would like these to go to a good home or store for someone to enjoy. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hello @Jonathan Kamrud!

Sorry to hear about your fathers passing. :

Sounds like you are already on the right track. Here is a group of threads that covers all of the same aspects of what you are asking about. Except they are about diecast. I cant think of any reason they wouldnt still apply to your situation. Or anything different from a model kit perspective.

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/17-d...ited-collection-thread-thread-collection.html

We have a place here at hobbytalk were you could also list them for sell or to an ebay (other auction site) listing later on. Just follow the general guidelines for posting there. Someone may also be interested in the other kiits if you want to make seperate listing for those as well.

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/186-model-car-auctions-buy-sell-swap-trade-listings/

Sounds like you may have already looked at the ebay sold listiing to detemine value, but that is a good place to start if you havent already to guage interest as well as current value.


Good luck with the sales. :cheers2:


----------

